# which site is best for online dvd rental?



## homebird (26 Aug 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of renting dvd's online. Our local dvd rental shop has a very poor selection. Is there any site which is worth checking out. Thanks!


----------



## Cat101 (26 Aug 2009)

I use to use [broken link removed] it was only €7 or €8 pm..unlimited rentals,
But I found there was times when I wasn't bothered renting anything from them.. but I was still paying the €'s to them.. I now use 'The Movie Booth' in Tesco. They have all recent/new releases at €1 per night, mid week or €2 per night at weekends.
Last time I was in xtravision it was €5.75 to rent 1 dvd for 1 night!.. I'm not sure how many Tesco stores have them, but they are worth checking out.


----------



## muffin1973 (28 Aug 2009)

Agree with Cat101, we use Movies by An Post, it's €7 a month I think but half the time we leave the DVD at home unwatched and still have to pay the €7 a month.  Still, that's our fault, I do think it's a good service, and no late fees is great, and it's really handy just throwing it back in the postbox when we're finished with it.  Like any other online place though, they do tend to send you the older titles, obviously newer titles are more popular...

M


----------



## suemoo1 (28 Aug 2009)

xtravision are now doing 2 new releases for 4e for 2 nights, so 2e a movie, good deal and you make yourself watch them as they have to go back.. we usually get one for ourselves and one for the kids so not bad value.


----------



## huskerdu (28 Aug 2009)

We use screenclick, and it is grand but if you expect to get new releases as soon as they come out, you might be disappointed.  I doesn't bother me, but it might bother some. 

Similiarly, the selection is pretty good, but there have been one or two movies that they didn't have, including two recent small scale Irish releases, which I was 
disappointed by. 

For 8 euro a month, we get two films. If I post a DVD back on Monday, and are due another one immediately, I always get it by Thursday or Friday.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Aug 2009)

In my experience of screenclick, and some other crowd that I think are no longer in operation ..

.. if you go for the lowest tariff, you haven't a hope of getting the newer releases. I assume those paying the higher tariffs get first preference.

I only ever used them in conjunction with promotional offers.


----------



## wishbone (7 Sep 2009)

Do any of the options mentioned above offer access to older movies ie 'The Pink Panther' with Peter Sellers?


----------



## STEINER (21 Feb 2012)

I am currently using screenclick.com at a promotional rate of €9 for ten weeks or 3 months, I forget exactly.  This gets me one DVD at a time in the post and I have got about 7 movies so far, happy with the reasonably decent selection. What is making me not sign up after the promotional period ends is the slowness in receiving a new DVD when I return one.  Typically screenclick send me out a new DVD the day AFTER  they receive a return from me, and they always receive my returned DVD before midday.  It is translating into only one DVD arriving every week which is not great.

In comparison, I used xtravisiondirect.com on a similar promotional rate november to january.  They always sent me out a new DVD on the very same day they received my returned DVD, much better service.

So, of these two online dvd renters, I found xtravisiondirect better.


----------



## Squonk (11 Feb 2013)

I have been using Xtravision Direct. Got an email from them last week saying that they are stopping the service. No reason given. I would speculate that the many streaming/download options are eating away its market.


----------

